# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo Allemaal!

## Castoreika

Ik ben nieuw hier, dus ik denk ik stel me even voor  :Smile:  

Ik woon in het zuiden van het land, in zuid limburg om precies te zijn! 
Ben 17 jaar en zit nu in mn eindexamen jaar van het vwo! 

Wil hierna graag theater gaan doen of gezondheidswetenschappen. Vandaar ook dat ik me aangemeld heb op dit forum! 

Ik zing graag, speel piano en ben altijd wel bezig met theater  :Smile:  

Ook heb ik een hele berg aan dieren, waar ik erg blij mee ben!

----------

